# How rugged is my 5D Mkiii?



## Jaze (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd like to carry my camera around more often without lugging around a big camera bag. I like the new 40mm pancake lens pretty well, and was thinking of using one of those neoprene camera wraps to protect the 5D with the little lens, and slipping the thing into my regular bag. It would have some support in the bag, but not the bracing and velcro'd confinements that my camera bag have. I'd expect it to be jostled somewhat, but have no major bumps.

Would that be suicide?


----------



## rpt (Aug 7, 2012)

Bubble wrap and then large ziplock before putting it in you bag? Depends on the number and kind of bumps and how fast you want the camera out...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 7, 2012)

There is no standard to define ruggedness or protection. One camera might survive a big time hit while another fails with a little bump.
The trick is where to provide the bump.
It all depends on the individual and the way you use the camera. If you thiink it will get dropped or banged around, one of the protective covers will help. However, a 1 series body is definitely built to take a licking.


----------



## sandymandy (Aug 8, 2012)

Canon 7D - Hardcore Durability Test

dont worry so much about the cameras


----------



## Jaze (Aug 8, 2012)

Sweet Jesus! I had no idea!

Before I run off and run it over with a truck and set it on fire, any idea if the 5D is the Fragile Francis of the Canon line?


----------



## 7enderbender (Aug 8, 2012)

Jaze said:


> I'd like to carry my camera around more often without lugging around a big camera bag. I like the new 40mm pancake lens pretty well, and was thinking of using one of those neoprene camera wraps to protect the 5D with the little lens, and slipping the thing into my regular bag. It would have some support in the bag, but not the bracing and velcro'd confinements that my camera bag have. I'd expect it to be jostled somewhat, but have no major bumps.
> 
> Would that be suicide?



Should be fine. I do that occasionally with my 5DII. I have two of those wraps. One neoprene thingy that lets you leave a lens on. What I actually like better is my body-only wrap from Calumet and pack one or two lenses into Tamrac lens pouches. Better for transportation - not as quick to be ready to shoot of course.

I make it a point to always have a plastic bag or large zip-lock with me as well. Rain or spilled stuff in the backpack is one issue. Dust another. There is sometimes all sorts of dirt in backpacks that get a lot of use.

Wrapping cameras in a sweatshirt or jacket has been working for me since the old days when I traveled around the world with my AE1-p.


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't know much about a 5d but my 7d is pretty tough although not near the 1ds3.i dropped that onto a concrete floor twice, rocks twice, just been out in a rain storm so heavy the camera looked like it had been in a bucket of water. Worked perfect. The 7d has been in mud at a racetrack and also fell onto a tarmack road, worked perfectly. Had a new 70-200 out in a monsoon, it was drenched, worked perfect.

All in all, pro gear best but 5d, 7d and l lenses are far tougher than you think.

Mick


----------



## mws (Aug 8, 2012)

For being a highly sophisticated piece of technology, it's much tougher then you think.


----------



## risc32 (Aug 8, 2012)

i'm not sure how tough the 5dmk3 is, but it feels pretty tough. I good bit tougher than my 5dmk1, yet totally sissy next to my 1dmk2. I've seen the 7d subjected to lots of stuff, like the above video and lots of cold and practically being encased in snow. Yet I've read many reports of 5dmk2's that died with only a slight mist in the air.


----------



## Jaze (Aug 11, 2012)

Man! risc32, I was about to run out and use it as a softball bat, but then you introduce the specter of mist-destroyed 5D MkII's! 

Oh well. I feel pretty comfortable now just wrapping it in the padded wrap with the little 40mm lens on it, and sticking it in my bag - with the 40mm, it's not THAT much thicker than just the body. Although the plastic bag is an idea...

Thanks, all! V. helpful.


----------



## peederj (Aug 11, 2012)

It's equipment. Use it.


----------



## Menace (Aug 11, 2012)

5dIII pretty rugged - day to day bumps should be no problem  however sh#t happens, do you have any insurance?


----------



## Jaze (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes. I insured it, and my lenses, separately.


----------



## risc32 (Aug 16, 2012)

sorry, but i've read about it happening from a few different places. http://www.luminous-landscape.com/index.shtml this is the only one i can remember exactly. it might not be in the 5dmk2 review. one of the guys was on a photo cruise in the arctic and lots of guys on the cruise had 5dmk2's and the mist or fog really did a number on them. just letting you know.


----------



## Tammy (Aug 16, 2012)

The 5D III has much improved weather sealing than the 5D II though.. other than the AF, it's definitely one of the features that adds cost and justifies the price jump..


----------



## chengpenguin (Aug 16, 2012)

Apart from the weather sealing, actually I feel that the paint quality of 5D3 is not as good as 5D2.

My 5 month-old 5D3 suffered so many more scratches and paint drops than my 3.5 year-old 5D2!


----------



## peederj (Aug 16, 2012)

I understand photogs are visually fixated and perfectionistic...but isn't there glory in the character of well-worn tools?

Imagination, people! Are you obsessed with keeping your equipment sparkling, or your subjects?


----------

